# Metamucil, Citrucel, and Benefiber users



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Me again. I know these products work differently for everyone, and they take getting used to. That being said, can anyone tell me HOW LONG it took to adjust and for the bloating and (some) cramping to subside...? I also know that for some, it never gets better with these products so they stop taking them. I really,really want to hear that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.Benefiber gave me softer, looser stools (didn't really need that because I am not really constipated - more like incomplete softish bms is what I have going on) But on the positive side, there was not much gut pain or bloating. Citrucel - its supposed to have less or no gas, still gave me gas, cramps, and more loose bms too. Now, for both of these above, would sticking with them or taking MORE, have been helpful in firming up the stools??? Seemed like more would just make me go, well...MORE. Don't need that.Metamucil - actually made bms a lot bulkier, took the recommended amount of water with it, but have that real heavy, full feeling a lot, even after having a bm and not eating anything. Yesterday though, I felt pretty good. Should I stick with it? Take even more water?? Increase my dose? It has been 1 week, BTW. Baby dose of 1/2 a tsp in full glass of water. With all of these supplements I took them in the evening, around 9 pm or so, my "theory" being, if they caused gut pain or bloating, I would be asleep by the time it!. Yes, I am a coward, I know







Would taking them earlier or with a meal help??? Not sure if I could get past the fullness after a meal combined with the fullness of taking the fiber drinks...Did anyone notice LESS bloating with the capsules???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The capsules tend to have a low dose per pill so just taking less may help with bloating.Fiber doesn't help everyone.One thing that usually people notice is they have to start very low and build up to the full dose over a couple of weeks so you may be doing too much at the start.If you start with 1/4 of a dose and build up and if you can tolerate like a full dose and it isn't helping after a week or two then more time isn't likely it will suddenly be OK 3 weeks or 3 months later.


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen. I am going to give the metamucil one more week, if I can endure it, because I have noticed less incomlete evacuation while using it. Ah, decisions, decisions: continue having IE, trade IE for the feeling of a bag of cement in your belly, trade the bag of cement for semi-diarrhea...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use one called Fiberwise, and I have to say that it has never caused me any of the problems I have read from others. It carries 12 grams of fiber in the full dose, and does contain inulin and FOS; but they also include a number of herbals (green tea, grape seed, burdock root, licorice, ginger root, peppermint, and aloe) along with acidophilus. I suspect that the herbals may be what offsets the digestive problems others have with straight fiber. When I first started taking it the D was no longer a problem, but my stool was a very long, soft, one piece kind of thing. I found, almost immediately, that it began to break up into two or three pieces and developed distinct surface features. Now, years later, I only use it a couple of times a week, whenever things get a little too sticky, and usually back to the half dose. As an example, yesterday I added a scoop to my smoothie. Today, I had one bm only, and my activities included a three hour bike ride along with the daily dogwalk.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it does seem to be a which thing do I want to put up with.I don't like the migraines and tiredness from the allergy shots I get, but I'll put up with that in order to keep breathing.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Mom,I take the pills. They are basically an equate brand generic for the more expensive citrucel caplets. They contain 500 mg methylcellulose. I started out taking about 2 per evening. I did have some bloating and gas the first week or so, but had heard that was normal so stuck with it because they did seem to help regulate me a bit more. After several months they seemed to not be helping as much so I upped the dose to 4 caplets per evening. I too take mine at bedtime. Usually, don't have my first BM though until I've eaten or drank something the next day. My understanding is that within about 2 weeks most "side affects" like bloating should stop. If they don't or are severe the fiber may not be for you. I personally think the capsules are soooo much easier to tolerate and take.Good Luck!


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Mark, thanks for posting. I would consider trying the FiberWise - how can it be obtained?I am a rough morning right now and I might need to lay off the fiber altogether for a bit and then just start over - the metamucil is turning on me.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Christian,Just a heads up here....Yes the caps are easier to take but keep in mind that for the most part(at least from the limited research that I have done), you need to take a LOT of caps to equal the grams of fiber that you get in the powdered forms. This can become a financial issue for some. I think I remember that the Benefiber Chewable Caps would cost me something like $3.00/day to get the fiber that I get from the powdered supplement that I now use, that is costing me $29.00/month!Thai


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Mom,It is made and sold by a direct marketed company but is normally also found on eBay. If you do a search on there for Fiberwise, you will find 3 currently for sale, with a 2 for of $33, which undercuts even the manufacturer. Mark


----------

